
A Man Who Went to War with Canada - samclemens
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/us-canada-island-dispute
======
fergie
This article was worth it just for "determined to leave no tern unstoned."

~~~
throw0101a
Arctic tern?

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKQ6eoXfBKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKQ6eoXfBKU)

------
ada1981
As a man with a small island project, I enjoyed this top to bottom.

[http://Majagual.org](http://Majagual.org)

~~~
gwbas1c
I don't understand, are you trying to get people to move to your island, or
running some kind of cryptocurrency scam?

~~~
ada1981
The crypto was an experiment and we just gave it away to friends.

We are creating an eco village and community.

